# Secret Santa for Cat Chat



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well it's been started in Dog Chat..should we get it going here?

Please vote for your choice of budget and whether you think we should have 1 or 2 levels of budget?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yes please!!!!!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh yes please really enjoyed it last year


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooh goody yes please! If Carly doesn't fancy doing it this year I'm sure evryone will be more than happy to have you do it this year HB, you did a great job organising the rescue one last year 

Excited already !


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooo and a yes from me too  

Last year was the first year I didn't take part and I really missed doing it, so would love it if we could have another one organised for this year.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Count me in. Really enjoyed it last year


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Thanks @huckybuck! What a great idea! I would imagine it takes a long time to organise so probably need to start it soon. xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Oooo and a yes from me too
> 
> Last year was the first year I didn't take part and I really missed doing it, so would love it if we could have another one organised for this year.


You'd better take part this year Missus!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*HB! *_The kids aren't even back at school yet!_

**screams**



_...butyesIwillbetakingpart..._


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> *HB! *_The kids aren't even back at school yet!_
> 
> **screams**
> 
> _...butyesIwillbetakingpart..._


 They are in Scotland  first day of school today!

If memory serves it was started around this time last year too, I remeber thinking it was really early but then byt the time it was all organised the weeks had flown in!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh memememememememememe!!! 

I can't wait  Love secret santa!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Another yes here! Super excited, absolutely loved last years


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> You'd better take part this year Missus!


Only reason I didn't commit last year as I wasn't sure if I was going to be around.

But I definatly WILL be taking part this year


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Well it's been started in Dog Chat..should we get it going here?
> 
> Carly did a fabulous job of organising it last year but I did wonder if she might want a break as she has her hands full of little fluffballs…I'd be more than happy to give it a go if she didn't mind.


Wash your mouth out with soap woman! Uttering the S word when it's only August


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes from me  xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

YAY SECRET SANTA!! Oooh I'm so excited already


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap woman! Uttering the S word when it's only August


I've been organising my firms HUGE Christmas Party since February 

Count me in, SS sounds like fun


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There's only 128 days to go lol!!
http://www.xmasclock.com

So far apart from the odd grinch (you know who you are LML and Jesthar) it's a fairly positive thumbs up so far..


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! 

Really, I'm freaking out that it's so close, but when it comes to kitty presents I'm ready!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

128 days till Xmas!!! Can NOT wait!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

This sounds like fun! I'd love to get involved! 
Can't wait for Christmas this year! I just know my babies would love a tree in the living room! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was wondering just the other day when SS might get mentioned - they beat us last year over in dog chat didn't they 
It's a big fat YES from me and the boys - we loved participating last year.
That is very kind of you to offer to organise @huckybuck - if you need a hand I'm happy to assist xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Eek I only joined in Jan! What does it involve please??? Ps I LOVE Xmas!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Eek I only joined in Jan! What does it involve please??? Ps I LOVE Xmas!!!


Rules and regs will no doubt be posted in due course but basically it's an SS for the kitties to get presents and usually a small gift for the slave as well, though that's not mandatory.

Let me try and find last year's opening thread so you can see all the fun..


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am in, if newbies are allowed


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-2014-opening-thread.387591/

Here's the opening thread from last year @popcornsmum


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

It's so much fun!!


Belgy67 said:


> I am in, if newbies are allowed


I think as long as you're a regular poster you're allowed  It was 50 posts minimum last year, sadly we did have one incident someone joined in but never posted parcels  So it'll probably be if you post regularly or something


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> It's so much fun!!
> 
> I think as long as you're a regular poster you're allowed  It was 50 posts minimum last year, sadly we did have one incident someone joined in but never posted parcels  So it'll probably be if you post regularly or something


Yes I agree Susan, no doubt that will all be hashed out and agreed in due course!

As long as members are regular posters in Cat Chat (so we know who you are!) and didn't just join up yesterday or something daft like that then I'm sure it will be fine. I do think there have to be some rules, the member who didn't send their parcel last year was quite new and didn't post much if I recall correctly.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I just started looking at the opening thread from last year after posting it for popcornsmum and now I am ridiculously excited - *slaps hand*, I can't get this excited about Christmas in August lol!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Susan M I've heard of some SS's implementing a joining fee in case anyone decides to drop out and the money can then go towards the missing gift. If hopefully that shouldn't happen the joining fees collected can then be donated to a charity. Does this sound feasible? xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> @Susan M I've heard of some SS's implementing a joining fee in case anyone decides to drop out and the money can then go towards the missing gift. If hopefully that shouldn't happen the joining fees collected can then be donated to a charity. Does this sound feasible? xxx


 I had a little snoop in Dog Chat and saw they are doing that, sounds like a very fair idea to me  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We did end up with a couple of SSs who weren't regular cat chat members last year which wasn't really fair when so much thought and effort goes into it so I think she we should be slightly stricter this time..impose a minimum number of posts and they must be posting at least once a week or something (in cat chat, not general or dog chat or anywhere else lol).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> @Susan M I've heard of some SS's implementing a joining fee in case anyone decides to drop out and the money can then go towards the missing gift. If hopefully that shouldn't happen the joining fees collected can then be donated to a charity. Does this sound feasible? xxx


Sounds like a good idea to me, get everyone to give a quid or something for joining in, and if it isn't needed which it hopefully wouldn't be give the kitty to the ARC or something, bit of extra Christmas cheer for the rescues wouldn't go amiss! 

ETA just spotted the unintentional pun there - give the kitty to the ARC! I crack myself up lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We did end up with a couple of SSs who weren't regular cat chat members last year which wasn't really fair when so much thought and effort goes into it so I think she we should be slightly stricter this time..impose a minimum number of posts and they must be posting at least once a week or something (in cat chat, not general or dog chat or anywhere else lol).


Couldn't agree more HB, I don't think it's too much to ask for people to make their face known in Cat Chat if they want to join in! All of the regular Cat Chatters are so enthusiastic and involved in it that it really isn't fair to ask them to send gifts to members they've never heard of or spoken to.

And we're not so scary in here that anyone should find posting off putting or onerous lol!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

It was so much fun and I must admit that I had a few tears. Shosh gave the girls a fantastic blanket Which lives on the sofa. I often snuggle into it if I'm just lying down. Interestingly neither Isla or Skye have ever kneaded anything until about 6 weeks ago when Skye started kneading the blanket with that totally immersed look. She was almost falling over with pleasure with wee glazed eyes and a dreamy expression.

It is the only thing she has done this with and now does it every day.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> @Susan M I've heard of some SS's implementing a joining fee in case anyone decides to drop out and the money can then go towards the missing gift. If hopefully that shouldn't happen the joining fees collected can then be donated to a charity. Does this sound feasible? xxx


I think that's a fab idea  

Hopefully it won't come to that and no cats missing out like it has done in previous years.

And if it all goes according to plan then the rescues benefit with a little extra something for Christmas, can't see anyone grumbling at that!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would love to join in too if possible as I'm not a regular poster


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks @JaimeandBree  what fun!!! One time I did a SS at work and I was the only one not to get a present  as my SS "forgot" but then after Xmas felt bad so brought me a bottle of Iron bru "coz I was new to Scotland"!!!!! Ermmm!!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Blimey HB !!! Christmas ..... it's bliddy August!!! (That said I did buy a Christmas present today ....eeeek ) It was lovely fun last year shopping for Isla & Skye and @Joy84 sooo spoilt O & B and I  count me in and thankyou for volunteering xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> It was so much fun and I must admit that I had a few tears. Shosh gave the girls a fantastic blanket Which lives on the sofa. I often snuggle into it if I'm just lying down. Interestingly neither Isla or Skye have ever kneaded anything until about 6 weeks ago when Skye started kneading the blanket with that totally immersed look. She was almost falling over with pleasure with wee glazed eyes and a dreamy expression.
> 
> It is the only thing she has done this with and now does it every day.


Awww! So sweet they completely go into a world of their own. Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Blimey HB !!! Christmas ..... it's bliddy August!!! (That said I did buy a Christmas present today ....eeeek ) It was lovely fun last year shopping for Isla & Skye and @Joy84 sooo spoilt O & B and I  count me in and thankyou for volunteering xx


We'll have to dust off our deerstalkers Azriel


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Calling all lurkers!
If you want to join in the best get posting now! I know there were some genuine lurkers last year that joined in and played the game, so here's your chance, get posting!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

We have great ideas there and there is no reason not to be a bit strict. I found it horrible last year when someone didn't get theirs. It was so ghastly


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Calling all lurkers!
> If you want to join in the best get posting now! I know there were some genuine lurkers last year that joined in and played the game, so here's your chance, get posting!


Good idea Susan, you've all been warned, time to come out of hiding


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> We have great ideas there and there is no reason not to be a bit strict. I found it horrible last year when someone didn't get theirs. It was so ghastly


It also happened with the rescue SS Hun a couple of us had to step in and send emergency parcels to the rescue that didn't get anything! I thought it was really sad! Named and shamed that's what I'd have done. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Calling all lurkers!
> If you want to join in the best get posting now! I know there were some genuine lurkers last year that joined in and played the game, so here's your chance, get posting!


Totally agree @Susan M 
If you can be brave enough to join the SS thread and join in with SS you have to be brave enough to post at least once a week!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd love to join in this year! It looked so much fun last time and I was gutted I missed it


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Popcorn and I would love to join in too please!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn and I would love to join in too please!


I think you fulfil the criteria Hun!

There will be an official sign up thread once we've had all the initial chat about how it will work this year


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

You would do an amazing job of it!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> We'll have to dust off our deerstalkers Azriel


Ooooohh yes JB we had a lot of fun a sleuthin last year didn't we


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I will try to post more, tbh you were all so kind after I joined in panic looking for help. 

Wish I had found here years ago, but let me know if weekly updates on kittens gets too much lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> I will try to post more, tbh you were all so kind after I joined in panic looking for help.
> 
> Wish I had found here years ago, but let me know if weekly updates on kittens gets too much lol


We can never have too many kitten updates!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Belgy67 said:


> I will try to post more, tbh you were all so kind after I joined in panic looking for help.
> 
> Wish I had found here years ago, but let me know if weekly updates on kittens gets too much lol


ROFL weekly kitten updates too much ...... not on your nellie @Belgy67 we can never have too much here


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not around as much as I used to be, but hopefully most of you know who I am! 

Count me in, I might have to limit the number but would like to take part ￼:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QingerNinja, post: 1064275743, member: 1411225"]I'm not around as much as I used to be, but hopefully most of you know who I am!

Count me in, I might have to limit the number but would like to take part ￼:Shamefullyembarrased[/QUOTE]
Of course we do hon xx get your Santa hatareadyxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

SANTA'S COMING?! :Woot



We've been good, we've been good!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

@Susan M Beautiful girls! Will it be Belle's first Christmas too?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> SANTA'S COMING?! :Woot
> 
> 
> 
> We've been good, we've been good!


Yay!!! Christmas spotties! Room for a little stripey elf in the middle there girls?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow SS already, I would like to join in, but I do know I haven't been as regular a poster as normal so I am just going to have to try really hard to remember to post which will be hard as my memory is abysmal and I tend to read loads of threads and only remember I haven't posted once the computer is switched off :Facepalm


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> @Susan M Beautiful girls! Will it be Belle's first Christmas too?


Thank you! :Happy Outtakes of last years Christmas pics! It certainly will be! Really excited she can join in!  And I have time to find out her likes and dislikes!



JaimeandBree said:


> Yay!!! Christmas spotties! Room for a little stripey elf in the middle there girls?


Heck yeah! It really will be a Christmas miracle if I can get all 3 in one pic lol!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Count me in.

I bought for Rupert last year ... I hope his slave comes back on soon. I think they were moving because her OH is in the forces the last I heard.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> Wow SS already, I would like to join in, but I do know I haven't been as regular a poster as normal so I am just going to have to try really hard to remember to post which will be hard as my memory is abysmal and I tend to read loads of threads and only remember I haven't posted once the computer is switched off :Facepalm


Hi @Chillicat stuff happens we all know hon I was' t around for a while, well only in a lurk capacity , but oh my goodness Oakley & Gypsy nedd to start their SS lists and being vv good xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Wow SS already, I would like to join in, but I do know I haven't been as regular a poster as normal so I am just going to have to try really hard to remember to post which will be hard as my memory is abysmal and I tend to read loads of threads and only remember I haven't posted once the computer is switched off :Facepalm


We've got you back on PF and you're posting


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay secret santa!!

I know I've not posted much over the past couple of months, I got married a couple of weeks ago so my brain has been in wedding mode, but we got back from the honeymoon yesterday so I"ll be posting much more again now!

It's never too early to start thinking about Christmas in my opinion


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Ooo I'd love to join in (even though I'm a newbie)
I will get posting more now haha.
Although I must admit I am looking on this forum daily (& have been since I stumbled across it accidently - by asking google a question about cats) I will definitely get myself known more. Nothing better then kitty shopping! And if I'm not eligible then I'm still looking forward to seeing everyone's photos.
Excitinnnng


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh apparently I'm a junior now.. when did this happen haha. I must of posted more then I thought! Or do you get that title after a certain amount of time?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Oh apparently I'm a junior now.. when did this happen haha. I must of posted more then I thought! Or do you get that title after a certain amount of time?


Think it's after 25 posts!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Think it's after 25 posts!


Oh wow. Definitely posted more then I thought lol. Yay!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Susan M Please can I book Popcorn in for a session with the spotties on Christmas etiquette?? I feel the very beautiful and poised Annelis and Orphelia could teach Popcorn how to model a Xmas outfit properly!!!!  (This was Xmas 2013 and she actually ripped my new top trying to take her hat off!!!!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Susan M Please can I book Popcorn in for a session with the spotties on Christmas etiquette?? I feel the very beautiful and poised Annelis and Orphelia could teach Popcorn how to model a Xmas outfit properly!!!!  (This was Xmas 2013 and she actually ripped my new top trying to take her hat off!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 241664


Hahaha! Oh Popcorn! That's not an amused face is it?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope @JaimeandBree that is a hiss and meow face!!!  My mum ever so kindly sent her the hat and she was so ungrateful!!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Please count Bluey n Iv in please..I am shopping big time and looking for good kitty stuff xx

I also don't know how but managed to upload a photo.it was off my sons download but once I have an iPhone we will be fully entering into yoga and hristmas photo comps x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I should also say count rafferty and Lyra in


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Me and the Gremlins are in! Thanks HB, that's super of you to organise xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly says this Christmas she wants a hat that fits 



Where has this year gone?? Can't believe SS is here again


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol oh Molly bless you , sure Santa's elves will measure better this year xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Huckybuck please note I cant knit so please don't get me as your gorgeous kits will be getting teas cosy jumpers in a fetching brown shade x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Millie and Milos first Christmas!! SOOOOOOOOO excited for it now this thread has been posted! Thanks HB


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

YES PLEASE. I don't post quite so much any more, but have been hanging around long enough that hopefully some people still know who I am! 

We had such brilliant presents last year and I love putting together presents for kitties (it's more fun than for humans...!).


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> We did end up with a couple of SSs who weren't regular cat chat members last year which wasn't really fair when so much thought and effort goes into it so I think she we should be slightly stricter this time..impose a minimum number of posts and they must be posting at least once a week or something (in cat chat, not general or dog chat or anywhere else lol).


I'll have to try and post more often as I haven't been around as much recently 
Phoebe and I are in, but blimey HB, count on you to mention Christmas in August :Yuck


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Christmas ! Nah! It ain't my thing ..... 
believe that and you'll believe anything . I hum Christmas tunes in february. Bring it on .


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Very excitied already for SS this year, can't wait


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> @Susan M Please can I book Popcorn in for a session with the spotties on Christmas etiquette?? I feel the very beautiful and poised Annelis and Orphelia could teach Popcorn how to model a Xmas outfit properly!!!!  (This was Xmas 2013 and she actually ripped my new top trying to take her hat off!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 241664


Lol! Oh Popcorn! The spotties could teach you a thing or 2 about Christmas dress ups! Pose pretty and Santa comes 







Not sure how well that Rudolph will fit this year, she's had a growth spurt!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Count me in  I didn't really know what it was all about last year but would love to be involved this year. It's never too early to talk about Christmas I bought my first Christmas presi last week!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll try and post more, i know some weeks i go more than a week without posting anything, but i do check the forum every day  

i loved SS last year, D&B got so excited over all their new things!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

This sounds like fun


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well so far so good with the response and glad to see a couple of you have thought about Christmas already too 

Also, if the rules means everyone having to post a little more often to get involved that's got to be a good thing 

Now, if I do end up organising it how can I get a poll snuck in?????


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think for all the old regulars that don't post as much as they used to it's pretty safe to say you can all join in, life gets in the way sometimes but we know you're all genuine 

I think we're all happy for you to be chief @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww thank you @Susan M but I would prefer to have the baton handed over by @carly87 officially as I don't want to step on any toes...


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aww thank you @Susan M but I would prefer to have the baton handed over by @carly87 officially as I don't want to step on any toes...


 I'm sure she'll be along to do so soon  I don't think she'd think that at all  Then we can get organising


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

HB, sorry I'm so late to the party but I'm desperately trying to organise myself! I'm relieved you've offereded to take it over. Go for it! Can I ask you one favour though? Can we keep the more expensive option, i.e, 200 quid or whatever you set it at this year? I found that much better in terms of what you could buy for people and it's much easier for me to post a couple of big parcels instead of loads of tiny ones! It was by far the most popular option last year too.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

carly87 said:


> HB, sorry I'm so late to the party but I'm desperately trying to organise myself! I'm relieved you've offereded to take it over. Go for it! Can I ask you one favour though? Can we keep the more expensive option, i.e, 200 quid or whatever you set it at this year? I found that much better in terms of what you could buy for people and it's much easier for me to post a couple of big parcels instead of loads of tiny ones! It was by far the most popular option last year too.


 I agree with that, I liked the £20 minimum option and to post per household rather than individual cats. I had 4 cats to buy for and I think I easily managed to get something for everyone at least


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree we need a £20 or whatever option, I opted for a £20 and a £5 one last year and to be honest it was pointless me going for the £5 one, I went ridiculously over budget on both. I'll be going for two parcels at the higher level this year if it stays the same. I do think it was good having a cheaper option though for those who want to join in but need to watch the pennies 

Looks like the torch has been officially passed @huckybuck - tag you're IT!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Carly's idea of 200 quid!!!! Wow! LOL!!! Awww I know it was only a typo! Nice try Carly! xxx


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Carly's idea of 200 quid!!!! Wow! LOL!!! Awww I know it was only a typo! Nice try Carly! xxx


I saw 200 quid and did a


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Count me and my three terrors in! Might not be able to post every week, especially when I'm back at school (which is horribly close), but will do my best! 

This will be Novi's first christmas, and it's her birthday on 29th Dec. She's already spoilt so a little more won't do any harm!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

A big yes here, I have come back to the forum especially ha ha  Christmas isn't the same without cat and dog secret santa to get all excited about! Thank you for Volunteering and best of luck with it!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> A big yes here, I have come back to the forum especially ha ha  Christmas isn't the same without cat and dog secret santa to get all excited about! Thank you for Volunteering and best of luck with it!!


@Jackie99 Well the rule is you have to post every week in cat chat and not just come back for Secret Santa so it's over to you if you want to be in!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> @Jackie99 Well the rule is you have to post every week in cat chat and not just come back for Secret Santa so it's over to you if you want to be in!!


Oh gosh!!! Well I am back now and just figuring out the new set up! and you will hear a lot from me ha


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> A big yes here, I have come back to the forum especially ha ha  Christmas isn't the same without cat and dog secret santa to get all excited about! Thank you for Volunteering and best of luck with it!!


Hello Jackie was wondering where you were we've not seen you for a while! SS time again! 

How are the furries?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you @carly87 
I'll officially take over now (thought you might like a break).

I will warn everyone that I am going to be extremely strict this year 

So for those of you who are happily posting on this thread wanting to join in...I WILL expect a minimum of a post a week in cat chat from you at least (which I don't think is a lot to ask - set a timer and pop in for 5 mins on a Sunday evening or something) as it's simply not fair on those who put a lot of thought and effort into their SS recipients.

I'll put up some info etc in due course but first I'd like ideas of anything you'd like to change from last year or anything that worked well.

Noted Carly's budget for gift at £200 lol I'm in!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hello Jackie was wondering where you were we've not seen you for a while! SS time again!
> 
> How are the furries?


They are doing super thank you and yours? , been lurking a lot but not logging in since the new layout change. Yes I am about for SS for sure, it's a fantastic time of year on the forum, but if it's just for regular members that's ok, I've got the dog one


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> They are doing super thank you and yours? , been lurking a lot but not logging in since the new layout change. Yes I am about for SS for sure, it's a fantastic time of year on the forum, but if it's just for regular members that's ok, I've got the dog one


I think the idea is really that we'd just like to see people who want to take part posting a bit in Cat Chat and getting involved, so the onus is on anyone who wants to take part to make their face known. I hope you do stick around and post 

J&B are fine, ruling me with an iron fist as usual!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can just imagine HB with a huge spreadsheet ticking off everyone's attendance  Oh dear, what have we got ourselves into?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I can just imagine HB with a huge spreadsheet ticking off everyone's attendance  Oh dear, what have we got ourselves into?


Proper school marm


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I really liked the set up last year, I know previous years you sign each cat up so they get their individual parcel, I'd rather do per household and spend extra like last year personally  Can't really think of anything that didn't work.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I can just imagine HB with a huge spreadsheet ticking off everyone's attendance  Oh dear, what have we got ourselves into?


Wait til I call the register every week


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Wait til I call the register every week


LOL!!!!!! Joking aside and for what it's worth @huckybuck I agree you need to be strict otherwise it's not fair on genuine Cat chatters! as you say a lot of time and effort goes into selecting gifts, buying and then sending parcels...be as strict as you like! I know you will be fair so let the show begin! LOL!!! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I really liked the set up last year, I know previous years you sign each cat up so they get their individual parcel, I'd rather do per household and spend extra like last year personally  Can't really think of anything that didn't work.


I liked the set up too - the only thing I'm not sure about is that a multi cat should send to a multi cat and single to single household etc as it does rather limit who you are given and we may end up with duplications from last year….so if everyone is in agreement I'd like to make it a luck of the draw - you could be buying for one cat, two or a multi house (you could always pick out one cat if you really wanted to).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Wait til I call the register every week


Can I be a Prefect Hun? XXX


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't take part last year ,when, I understand, that a parcel wasn't sent out as it should have been. I did however participate the year before. When I took part it was arranged that everyone notified the organiser when they posted their parcel(s) and also when their parcel(s) arrived. Could this practice be adopted this year?. That way HB, bless her for offering to organise, would be aware if a parcel hadn't been sent. Sorry, HB, if this would give you even more work to do . If strict dates were given for posting it should avoid anyone forgetting. Apologies if this policy was meant to be operated last year but just wasn't complied with.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm happy to do this @Forrester It's just a checklist for me xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Can I be a Prefect Hun? XXX


Kitty milk monitor for you young lady!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would love to do secret santa, although I'm not entirely sure Bronn deserves it, unless he gets a muzzle


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I'm happy to do this @Forrester It's just a checklist for me xx


I think that it should help although it would obviously be more work for you. Anyone not posting before the time limit would be able to be given a kick up the......whoops, gentle reminder.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Forester said:


> I didn't take part last year ,when, I understand, that a parcel wasn't sent out as it should have been. I did however participate the year before. When I took part it was arranged that everyone notified the organiser when they posted their parcel(s) and also when their parcel(s) arrived. Could this practice be adopted this year?. That way HB, bless her for offering to organise, would be aware if a parcel hadn't been sent. Sorry, HB, if this would give you even more work to do . If strict dates were given for posting it should avoid anyone forgetting. Apologies if this policy was meant to be operated last year but just wasn't complied with.


 Carly did do this last year and chased up the person who hadn;t sent out their parcel, unfortunately they just never got back in touch and were never seen again! I do agree that a chekclist is a good idea to keep tabs though. The kitties who didn't receive their parcel did eventually receive one from another kind cat chatter, but I like the idea of the emergency fund so that it doesn't come to that


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Carly did do this last year and chased up the person who hadn;t sent out their parcel, unfortunately they just never got back in touch and were never seen again! I do agree that a chekclist is a good idea to keep tabs though. The kitties who didn't receive their parcel did eventually receive one from another kind cat chatter, but I like the idea of the emergency fund so that it doesn't come to that


Oh , what a shame that the policy was implemented but didn't work. I can't understand how anyone could sign up for something where someone was dependant on them and not discharge their responsibility. The year before I devoted more attention to my SS shopping than I did to my human shopping. It was much more fun.

The emergency fund is a great idea.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Carly did do this last year and chased up the person who hadn;t sent out their parcel, unfortunately they just never got back in touch and were never seen again! I do agree that a chekclist is a good idea to keep tabs though. The kitties who didn't receive their parcel did eventually receive one from another kind cat chatter, but I like the idea of the emergency fund so that it doesn't come to that


I agree Hun! A joining fee is best! Sorry if I'm a bit cynical but this is the internet after all and anyone could just join in to receive gifts but have no intention at the outset to send any gifts whatsoever. Sad but true. xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I liked the set up too - the only thing I'm not sure about is that a multi cat should send to a multi cat and single to single household etc as it does rather limit who you are given and we may end up with duplications from last year….so if everyone is in agreement I'd like to make it a luck of the draw - you could be buying for one cat, two or a multi house (you could always pick out one cat if you really wanted to).


 Oh I thought that's how it was anyway, didn't realise it had been sorted so singles sent to singles etc!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Forester said:


> Oh , what a shame that the policy was implemented but didn't work. I can't understand how anyone could sign up for something where someone was dependant on them and not discharge their responsibility. The year before I devoted more attention to my SS shopping than I did to my human shopping. It was much more fun.
> 
> The emergency fund is a great idea.


I guess we don't know the circumstances but yes I agree. The person in question could have run into financial difficulty or something and been too emabarrassed to fess up, but I think that's one of the reasons to be stricter this year, the person in question was quite new and didn't post much even though they had the required minimum number of posts. I think if you're an involved member who posts regularly you're far less likley to behave that way. I'd like to think that any of our regulars who ran into difficulty and couldn't send out their parcel for whatever reason would feel able to let HB know and alternative arrangements could be made. We'll never get a perfect system though!

Will you take part this year?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Oh I thought that's how it was anyway, didn't realise it had been sorted so singles sent to singles etc!


 Me neither Susan! I'm with HB on this though think it should be random, or it risks duplication year on year!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Will you take part this year?


Yes, I'm in this year. Its so much fun and I did miss doing it last year.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Forester said:


> Yes, I'm in this year. Its so much fun and I did miss doing it last year.


 Yay, the more the merrier!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

What about buying gifts for owners? I know last year it was decided a bit later on and I was just wondering if it was going to be a rule this year or just something we can do if we want to?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shikoku said:


> What about buying gifts for owners? I know last year it was decided a bit later on and I was just wondering if it was going to be a rule this year or just something we can do if we want to?


I have always included a present for the slaves  not sure how it worked last year but in previous years nothing was set in stone and was left up to the individuals whether they Did or not.

I think it's a lovely idea to include one


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think buying for slaves should be optional. For those going for the £5 option it wouldn't work anyway I guess. I did the £20 one last year but because I agreed to send overseas I couldn't afford a slave gift due to additional postage.
I completely agree with an emergency / joining fee - however I don't have Paypal - is this an issue? xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I think buying for slaves should be optional. For those going for the £5 option it wouldn't work anyway I guess. I did the £20 one last year but because I agreed to send overseas I couldn't afford a slave gift due to additional postage.
> I completely agree with an emergency / joining fee - however I don't have Paypal - is this an issue? xx


I don't have Paypal either .


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Susan M said:


> Oh I thought that's how it was anyway, didn't realise it had been sorted so singles sent to singles etc!


I don't think it was ...
I was buying for a two-cat household even tho I only have one.
Funnily enough Phoebe's gift came from two cats too


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I don't think it was ...
> I was buying for a two-cat household even tho I only have one.
> Funnily enough Phoebe's gift came from two cats too


@huckybuck must have made that one up then lol!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't keep up! I'm just excited there are only 128 sleeps til Christmas!!!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woe guys! Not feeling the love at the minute! SADFACE!!!!!

Of course people were asked, very clearly in fact, to tell me when they'd posted their parcel. I even asked people to tell me when they'd received theirs so that I could make sure they hadn't gotten lost in the post! I worked my a** off trying to trace the missing parcel and get in touch with the sender for weeks! Nothing I did helped. I didn't just sit back and hope everyone would do the right thing and post, and that nothing would get lost in the post. I checked, rechecked, sorted problems and chased when I needed to.

I was also very clear that my sorting was random and not based on the number of cats at all. I don't know where anyone came up with an idea that this was done differently. I don't even see the logic behind sorting like this!

Buying gifts for owners was not decided late on last year! It was always a given that you could put one in if you wanted, but you didn't have to. It's been an SS tradition for years that you include something small for the owner, but definitely never a necessity! Someone opened a thread later on last year asking about owner likes/dislikes but that had nothing to do with me.

Wow, kinda glad I'm not doing it this year now. Perhaps I'm just a bit too sensitive at the moment thanks to mega stress with organising house move, baby fluffs, new homes, rehomes etc etc, but this has left me feeling more than a little disheartened.


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Really excited for this, I've been showing my face everyday three to six times a day since joining. (Bit obsessed with cats btw). Just need to keep up my good attendance! Can't wait for my babies first Christmas. Their welcoming to our home presents have broken the bank! They are going to be spoilt rotten when santa comes :Greedy the slaves won't be able to treat themselves!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> @huckybuck must have made that one up then lol!


I must have??????

Somewhere I seem to remember a comment about trying to match a multi cat household to a multicat household…I must have got that wrong @carly87 sorry love xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I had @Chillicat last year as my recipient and my sender was @Jellypi3. I just bought loads of things that I thought cats would like and tried to find something nice for the owner too


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

The worry I usually have about SS is that the person I get isn't happy with their presents haha or my presents aren't good enough :Bag


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> The worry I usually have about SS is that the person I get isn't happy with their presents haha or my presents aren't good enough :Bag


Please don't worry about that Hun, everyone is lovely and it's just great fun! The good thing about this one too is that the emphasis is on gifts for the kitties and they don't care how much you spend or anything like that, in fact they're probably just as happy with the wrapping paper and the box it comes in!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're upset @carly87 I think there have been a few misunderstandings, you did a fantastic job last year so please don't think otherwise. 
Everyone that participated knows you did everything you could to track the missing parcel, the 50 posts minimum rule last year we all agreed with, it was fair, it was just completely unfortunate what happened, no one saw that coming. 
I think people on this thread have suggested ways of preventing it happening again, not being aware that you did track everything, we did contact you when we sent/received parcels.

As far as I'm aware slave gifts was never a rule, always if you so wish. 
I hope none of this stops you from participating yourself this year.

The 50p or whatever to participate is a good idea, but I can see a few more people not having PayPal popping up yet, so I hope this won't stop them from being able to join in.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Please don't worry about that Hun, everyone is lovely and it's just great fun! The good thing about this one too is that the emphasis is on gifts for the kitties and they don't care how much you spend or anything like that, in fact they're probably just as happy with the wrapping paper and the box it comes in!


Aw that's very true, thanks ! It's my first year being on PF Cat Chat and have never done the SS before! As you said the kitties will always be appreciative, even if it's just for the box and the wrapping it comes in


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think we need a poll 

Please can you decided how much you would like your budget to be and whether we should have 1 or 2 choices of budget. You have 1 vote for gift amount and 1 vote for choice.

If we decided to have the 2 tiers like last year I will pick the 2 most popular amounts at the top and bottom of the scale.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm also having a think about how we can set up the reserve fund for those without paypal..if anyone has any thoughts let me know.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oooh the poll is working  it makes sense!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Woe guys! Not feeling the love at the minute! SADFACE!!!!!
> 
> Of course people were asked, very clearly in fact, to tell me when they'd posted their parcel. I even asked people to tell me when they'd received theirs so that I could make sure they hadn't gotten lost in the post! I worked my a** off trying to trace the missing parcel and get in touch with the sender for weeks! Nothing I did helped. I didn't just sit back and hope everyone would do the right thing and post, and that nothing would get lost in the post. I checked, rechecked, sorted problems and chased when I needed to.
> 
> ...


Oh @carly87, I'm really sorry if I've offended you. It certainly wasn't my intention. My suggestion about notifying when parcels were sent was because I didn't take part last year so wasn't aware that you had asked for this to be done. I was not criticising how last years SS was run. I just wasn't aware what had been done last year and what hadn't.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Not having done this before for cats is it worth a list of definite nots to buy ie food for intolerant tums.
Or hints?? I know we should know a little about each others peculiar tastes and I don't want to kill the surprise element....I will be scouring the tinternet regularly as I am a great buyer but hate getting presents.

X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've voted for £20 but also for two choices as not everyone can afford £20. Hope I voted correctly!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Not having done this before for cats is it worth a list of definite nots to buy ie food for intolerant tums.
> Or hints?? I know we should know a little about each others peculiar tastes and I don't want to kill the surprise element....I will be scouring the tinternet regularly as I am a great buyer but hate getting presents.
> 
> X


If things go like last year, then nearer the time a thread will be started where people can suggest likes and dislikes for kitties xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Not having done this before for cats is it worth a list of definite nots to buy ie food for intolerant tums.
> Or hints?? I know we should know a little about each others peculiar tastes and I don't want to kill the surprise element....I will be scouring the tinternet regularly as I am a great buyer but hate getting presents.
> 
> X


Once everyone is signed up we will run a list of likes and dislikes for cats and slaves hun xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I've voted for £20 but also for two choices as not everyone can afford £20. Hope I voted correctly!


Perfect Moggie14 house point on its way


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Not having done this before for cats is it worth a list of definite nots to buy ie food for intolerant tums.
> Or hints?? I know we should know a little about each others peculiar tastes and I don't want to kill the surprise element....I will be scouring the tinternet regularly as I am a great buyer but hate getting presents.
> 
> X


Don't worry there will be a likes and dislikes thread in due course once the official sign up has taken place, for definite winners and absolute no nos (e.g coffee and liquorice - no, diamonds and champagne - yes )


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I went £25 (because I went way over budget last year) but also two options as don't want anyone to feel they can't join in due to budget!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Not having done this before for cats is it worth a list of definite nots to buy ie food for intolerant tums.
> Or hints?? I know we should know a little about each others peculiar tastes and I don't want to kill the surprise element....I will be scouring the tinternet regularly as I am a great buyer but hate getting presents.
> 
> X


Once you have been allocated your person we usually have threads where people say what their cats like etc. Eg: my kitten will be fed raw but my older girl is fed tinned so last year she got some cosma tins which she loves. She also loves catnip so got catnip toys and loads of other lovely things. You can also find out about people by doing some digging in their profile and reading posts if you want to be a proper detective


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I voted £20 and 2 options. I'd go with £5 and £20 the same as last year because they're minimum amounts, I'd hate to set £10 as the lower one and it end up too much for some people.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I have paid to a Paypal account with just my bank account before. I was sent a payment request and just didn´t log into my account and so could pay with my bank account instead.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have struggled to set up paypal so usually pay online as a guest. If this doesn't work I will send the old pound coins taped to a bit of card option. Technology and I seem to be at odds currently


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I voted £25 and 2 options


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I have struggled to set up paypal so usually pay online as a guest. If this doesn't work I will send the old pound coins taped to a bit of card option. Technology and I seem to be at odds currently


Good idea, old school, like sending away for a gift from the back of a cereal packet!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Right I am off lurking the internet...I will gone a while but back regularly to post xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forgot to say we may have to run another poll for the option of HOW MANY gifts you'd like to be able to send and receive 1,2 or 3.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Forgot to say we may have to run another poll for the option of HOW MANY gifts you'd like to be able to send and receive 1,2 or 3.


Yay! Another poll!! I do love a poll and I blame you, lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Forgot to say we may have to run another poll for the option of HOW MANY gifts you'd like to be able to send and receive 1,2 or 3.


Definitely want to be able to send more than one again, but with an option for people to only send one if they want to like last year!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Definitely want to be able to send more than one again, but with an option for people to only send one if they want to like last year!


How does it work per household? Is it the number e.g. 3 presents per kittie?

And is the budget per kittie or per household? Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> How does it work per household? Is it the number e.g. 3 presents per kittie?
> 
> And is the budget per kittie or per household? Xx


It's per household Loroll irrespective of how many kitties - it's up to you how you want to do it - the only stipulation is majority on cats, minor gift to slave…unless you go massively over budget of course!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> It's per household Loroll irrespective of how many kitties - it's up to you how you want to do it - the only stipulation is majority on cats, minor gift to slave…unless you go massively over budget of course!!!


Sounds great! I'm excited !!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> How does it work per household? Is it the number e.g. 3 presents per kittie?
> 
> And is the budget per kittie or per household? Xx


I just did a big box of gifts but didn't state that they were for particular cats, but it's really up to you how you want to do it. If I knew one kitty really liked a particular thing and the other didn't I might do it differently. Budget is per household


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for being so understanding guys. I know I'm a bit tetchy at the minute!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Thanks for being so understanding guys. I know I'm a bit tetchy at the minute!


Completely understandable @carly87 and nothing was aimed at you at all…you did the most amazing job and I've a lot to live up to!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

omg I have come across some weirdy cat toys..USA origin..I deffo wont be sending those.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> omg I have come across some weirdy cat toys..USA origin..I deffo wont be sending those.


I think I know the type you mean, someone posted a link to them last year, do you mean the type that should come with a XXX rating?  Of there were some that were just plain gross!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think I know the type you mean, someone posted a link to them last year, do you mean the type that should come with a XXX rating?  Of there were some that were just plain gross!


yes I have changed my search term from unusual to unique......


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you add me and Aston to the list please for SS.

If you decide to do a rescue one don't include me on that as Aston is now my own cat.

I will try to post every week but if not you all know me.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Please can Piper and Timothy join in and me too please:Cat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Last post I read this morning was the £200 recommendation and I've spent all day in shock, glad to see this evening it was just a typo... Phew 

This all sounds like such fun


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes please Milo and Suki would love to join in! Thanks HB for organising, We have voted in the poll too, look forward to future threads/updates!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Many years ago I was a member of a knitting forum and joined the SS, there seemed to be strict rules as to what should be sent and what not to send and the amount to spend, I stuck to that rule and happily sent off my parcel, what I received in return was magnificent, whoever sent it had wrapped it beautifully, there was something personal for me and they had obviously spend way over the budget, I was very embarrassed by what they had done, whoever received my parcel must have been really disappointed even though a lot of thought had gone into it, when everyone posted pictures of what they'd received mine was very inadequate. It was my first and last SS.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Many years ago I was a member of a knitting forum and joined the SS, there seemed to be strict rules as to what should be sent and what not to send and the amount to spend, I stuck to that rule and happily sent off my parcel, what I received in return was magnificent, whoever sent it had wrapped it beautifully, there was something personal for me and they had obviously spend way over the budget, I was very embarrassed by what they had done, whoever received my parcel must have been really disappointed even though a lot of thought had gone into it, when everyone posted pictures of what they'd received mine was very inadequate. It was my first and last SS.


Ah you should join in the CC one M2M we're strict on who can join AND YOU HAVE TO BE A REGULAR POSTER IN CAT CHAT but as far as the pressies go it's up to you… some people go slightly over budget some stick to it..I think every cat was thrilled with what they received last year!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mum to Missy said:


> Many years ago I was a member of a knitting forum and joined the SS, there seemed to be strict rules as to what should be sent and what not to send and the amount to spend, I stuck to that rule and happily sent off my parcel, what I received in return was magnificent, whoever sent it had wrapped it beautifully, there was something personal for me and they had obviously spend way over the budget, I was very embarrassed by what they had done, whoever received my parcel must have been really disappointed even though a lot of thought had gone into it, when everyone posted pictures of what they'd received mine was very inadequate. It was my first and last SS.


Aww bet that was demoralizing . I'm going to try and stick to budget , however having said that I have seen some oober bargains that will make it look like I've spent a lot more. Also I can hand make some things if I get told earely enough ( hint hint @huckybuck ) don't you feel like giving it another go sweetie.?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

all voted  do love a good poll!

@carly87 i thought you did a really good job last year  it was just unfortunate that one person didn't get their present, but overall it went really well (and i don't know how you managed so many people!). HB has got her hands full this year!

Oh and @Mum to Missy you should join in!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Many years ago I was a member of a knitting forum and joined the SS, there seemed to be strict rules as to what should be sent and what not to send and the amount to spend, I stuck to that rule and happily sent off my parcel, what I received in return was magnificent, whoever sent it had wrapped it beautifully, there was something personal for me and they had obviously spend way over the budget, I was very embarrassed by what they had done, whoever received my parcel must have been really disappointed even though a lot of thought had gone into it, when everyone posted pictures of what they'd received mine was very inadequate. It was my first and last SS.


You should totally join in with this one  it was great fun last year! Whether people stuck to the budget or went a bit over, looking at the opening thread all the presents were very much appriciated by the kitties and slaves :Cat

I'm already getting super excited about this year's, I spotted some cute kitty Christmas wrapping paper months ago and just had to buy it for this year's SS, so that bit is sorted!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mum to Missy said:


> Many years ago I was a member of a knitting forum and joined the SS, there seemed to be strict rules as to what should be sent and what not to send and the amount to spend, I stuck to that rule and happily sent off my parcel, what I received in return was magnificent, whoever sent it had wrapped it beautifully, there was something personal for me and they had obviously spend way over the budget, I was very embarrassed by what they had done, whoever received my parcel must have been really disappointed even though a lot of thought had gone into it, when everyone posted pictures of what they'd received mine was very inadequate. It was my first and last SS.


I understand that totally. I think I must say this every year, no one should feel excluded or inadequate or disappointed even. This is supposed to be a fun event and while many have a good budget, great skills at finding bargains etc. many don't. All gifts given with love and thought, carefully chosen,unique, hand-made or picked up as a car boot sale bargain, are equal in the eyes of our cats. :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I understand that totally. I think I must say this every year, no one should feel excluded or inadequate or disappointed even. This is supposed to be a fun event and while many have a good budget, great skills at finding bargains etc. many don't. All gifts given with love and thought, carefully chosen,unique, hand-made or picked up as a car boot sale bargain, are equal in the eyes of our cats. :Cat


Can't agree more Lynn! Liddy has no end of quite expensive toys and pound shop ones! She would be very happy if someone sent her a scrunched up piece of paper and a McDonalds drinking straw used or new! LOL!!! these are her fave toys!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope you join in @Mum to Missy Some go over the budget, some stick to it, that's why it's there so no one has to feel pressured to spend more than they want. I wouldn't at all be disappointed if I went over but what I received was dead on, it's my choice to do that and me and my girls will be grateful for anything we receive


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

M2M, please join in the SS, to be honest cats don't know how much things cost, my lot would have been happy with a rolled up piece of foil.

It is very difficult when somebody sends your cats a present and you are not allowed to open or peep before Xmas but it is the taking part and trying to guess who your SS is that's fun. I never did work out one of my SS.

Anyway, you have to join as if you don't then I wont and that would be a very unhappy Willowbee, Gus, Evie, Missy, Jack and a Smurf. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will start a proper join up thread in a few days time so if any one has any other ideas of what we should change/add/do differently please speak up.

Going by the poll it looks as if we should perhaps to 2 options..a £10 one and a £20 one. What does everyone think?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

that sounds good to me HB


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds fab


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

OK, you can count me in 

I think I've learnt my lesson, I just took it that what was written down was the law, so to speak, for everyone to stick to, as I said it was my first SS and I knew no different 

@catcoonz, naughty, naughty, how could I let them down and with it being Smurfs first Christmas and all


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone who has mine feel free to send just wrapping paper... last year the ribbon was a huge favourite :Hilarious




























They adored their presents too though! 































































I have hundreds of pictures so I'll stop :Bag Last years SS was amazing though !​


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww fantastic action pics of your gorgeous babies Hun! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I always love seeing your SS pics!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Susan M said:


> I always love seeing your SS pics!


SS pics are always good  One of the people I sent to last year never posted on the opening thread at all, even a quick 'got it, thanks' would have been nice! 

Still, it's not putting me off for this year  I'm already plotting...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> SS pics are always good  One of the people I sent to last year never posted on the opening thread at all, even a quick 'got it, thanks' would have been nice!
> 
> Still, it's not putting me off for this year  I'm already plotting...


That's the spirit! lol! xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@carly87 you did a fab job last year! You and Britt were my SS's and Bagpuss is still playing with the toys now, he loves them! 

I'll be taking part again. Thanks HB for volunteering to be in charge of the SS North Pole this year.

I hope nobody decides to sit it out purely because they are worried their gifts won't be up to scratch. Bagpuss won't care how much his SS spends as long as he can eat/kill the gift!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> SS pics are always good  One of the people I sent to last year never posted on the opening thread at all, even a quick 'got it, thanks' would have been nice!
> 
> Still, it's not putting me off for this year  I'm already plotting...


THIS ^^^^ is why I'm going to be ultra strict this year lol!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> THIS ^^^^ is why I'm going to be ultra strict this year lol!!


What, the lack of response, or the fact that I'm plotting?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> What, the lack of response, or the fact that I'm plotting?


Haha!

No the lack of response..we want truly committed cat chatters taking part who abide by all the rules!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Excited excited excited excited excited!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Haha!
> 
> No the lack of response..we want truly committed cat chatters taking part who abide by all the rules!!


She's making a list, checking it twice, she's gonna find out who's naughty or nice...

Agree wholeheartedly HB, it's just not on not even posting a quick thank you, I'd be terribly disappointed!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Excited excited excited excited excited!


Me too - even more excited this year than last year if that's possible because I've been a member longer now and know everyone better! Squeeeee!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I havent read the thread yet but last year as first I was a little confused by the two price options but when I got around it I think it worked well, I ended up doing one ss from the cheaper option and one for the more expensive option. I think it was a good idea re someone sending a £25 gift box and getting one £5 in return was less likely that way, but to be honest I really don't mind which way you decide to do it (If I am allowed to play ha ha ), it's the whole build up, threads on here etc that are more exciting than the expense that goes into the box, it's the thought that really does count


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

My SS from last year hasn't posted since 14 January


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can understand what you are doing with people having to be active to take part, I just hope the genuine members who aren't always active but are commited to the whole SS don't lose out, to this day I have no idea who bought for me last year so I never said a proper thank you which I feel awful about and I only heard back off one of the people I bought for, to me the most exciting part of SS are the pictures we share on and around Christmas in the threads. I haven't been active as I couldnt adjust to the layout and I am not that active in cat chat anyway I admit I am more active in dog chat but I wouldn't take part in the ss if I had no intention of fully getting involved with everything to do with it before, and after.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahh sorry I'm not joining in, with the baby due late Nov I'll be all over the place, I'd hate to let anyone down! Next year!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> I can understand what you are doing with people having to be active to take part, I just hope the genuine members who aren't always active but are commited to the whole SS don't lose out, to this day I have no idea who bought for me last year so I never said a proper thank you which I feel awful about and I only heard back off one of the people I bought for, to me the most exciting part of SS are the pictures we share on and around Christmas in the threads. I haven't been active as I couldnt adjust to the layout and I am not that active in cat chat anyway I admit I am more active in dog chat but I wouldn't take part in the ss if I had no intention of fully getting involved with everything to do with it before, and after.


Even if you didn't guess your SS @Jackie99 as long as you kept up with the threads, posted your likes and dislikes when asked, posted pics of the opening and thanked your anonymous sender that's what counts.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I honestly don't want any genuine cat chat members to feel left out, but I do have real concerns with members only turning up once a year for our Secret Santa which is why I have stipulated that they should post at least once a week in cat chat. I really don't think it's all that much to ask tbh. If people can be bothered to post to join the SS, email me their details and post their cats wish list etc then I do think it's the least we can expect from cat chat members.

I think it's awful that @Ali71's SS hasn't posted since Jan 14 and this is what I'd like to avoid.

Incidentally there is a gift exchange website for those people who enjoy giving and receiving anonymously. This year will be the 7th SS.
This is the link to last years SS.
https://www.redditgifts.com/exchanges/secret-santa-2014/

And running at the moment is a presents for pets exchange.
https://www.redditgifts.com/exchanges/presents-pets-2015/

I haven't participated myself so can't comment but it could be an option for those who simply want to join in cat chat once a year, to participate in our SS.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm saddened that some people didn't get a thank you or that members that participated disappeared from the forum shortly after! 
Unfortunately there is no way of preventing this. I think as many others have already said - as long as those wanting to join in understand that the fun is the build up, anticipation, buying gifts, sharing photos and thanking eachother are the main reasons for SS and not how much anybody spends. It's a lighthearted Christmas celebration xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Going back to cost etc. I would rather somebody send a beautiful homemade blanket that they've used up wool to make than feel they have to go out and spend a small fortune. It's the thought that counts and everybody knows how much effort knitting and crocheting take.

Seriously though, any knitters get me, Daisy and Ernie and we'll be happy as clams!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I too don't want to anyone to lose out or feel excluded however I have to agree that it isn't too much to ask or expect people who want to participate to get involved and make themselves known. No one is saying that you have to post constantly but popping in once a week to say hello and catch up with everyone shouldn't be a problem if you expect to be included in SS.

I think you have to see it from the point of view of the regular Cat Chatters who are very familiar with each other and our kitties. As you can tell from this thread we are very excited and eager when it comes to SS and everyone gets involved and adds to the Christmas spirit (even in August, pictures of Christmas spotties already eh @Susan M ). If you are one of those regulars and you are drawn with someone you have never seen around and never seen so much as one picture of their kitty you're bound to feel a little disappointed, especially if that is compounded when the person doesn't acknowledge the gift or say thank you. The fun of it is getting involved and all the excitement of people's parcels arriving and the opening thread and pictures of the cats in a sea of wrapping paper or out of their tree on silvervine. That's why we're all doing it.

There were some issues last year with people who signed up but never do much as popped their head around the door to say hello and personally I feel that's not on.

@Jackie99 i hope you don't mind me using you as an example of how people should get involved if they want to take part, I do remember last year that you got very involved and posted pics of Millie and asked all the other SSers to post mug shots of their kitties so that we could get to know them if we didn't already - that's great and if you aren't someone who is a Cat Chatter all the year round that is how you should behave if you want to be part of it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Going back to cost etc. I would rather somebody send a beautiful homemade blanket that they've used up wool to make than feel they have to go out and spend a small fortune. It's the thought that counts and everybody knows how much effort knitting and crocheting take.
> 
> Seriously though, any knitters get me, Daisy and Ernie and we'll be happy as clams!


DM I'm willing to bet there will be a fair few knitted and crocheted bits flying around the country for SS this year!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Going back to cost etc. I would rather somebody send a beautiful homemade blanket that they've used up wool to make than feel they have to go out and spend a small fortune. It's the thought that counts and everybody knows how much effort knitting and crocheting take.
> 
> Seriously though, any knitters get me, Daisy and Ernie and we'll be happy as clams!


 Shhh you're give my secrets away 

I was given @Shikoku last year, I had no idea what kitties she had at the time and was very eager to know who I was buying for tbh! Because I really wanted to get things they'd like!
I'm pleased to say SS made her become a regular poster on here now, and we adore seeing photos of her gorgeous kitties, hopefully if people want to join in this will happen with them too


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha 
I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha
> I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


Post away - cute pictures and stories of funny kitties are always welcome :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha
> I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


No one will ever, ever mind in Cat Chat if you want post cute kitty pictures and funny stories! That's how we get to know you and your kitties and their little personalities and foibles 

To put what you said in Cat Chat terms you need some fluffy Pom poms


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha
> I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


Post a thread as and when want Hun! I'm a bit gobby but hardly ever start threads! Be brave and go for it. :Joyful:Kiss xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha
> I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


Anything goes in Cat Chat, you post away  we love stories and especially lots of photos to go with them 

Looking forward to your threads


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone  fluff pom poms will need to be grown :Shy


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

clairescats said:


> Oh yes please really enjoyed it last year


So did I (Pooh loved all his presents)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Knitted and crocheted? Man, I'd be in heaven!

HB, think you're right to be strict.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Been a bit worried someone might not like something crocheted, but I think we'll be safe by the sounds of it


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm feeling very determined to be a cat chat regular. Everyone on here has been so lovely and helpful. It's great to see everyone's pictures and stories. I sometimes want to post a thread about the kitties doing this and that, but I'm still a bit scared. Still getting to grips with what is postable. For example, I want to post some cutie pictures and a little funny story from the day. But becaus I'm not a popular member, not sure if it would be cringeworthy. Sort of feel like the new girl in school at the moment. Haha
> I'm gonna have to grow some balls if I wanna be in SS this year!


I talk twaddle and didn't introduce myself but launched into the ib thread as Blue was poorly. I have had more than my fair share of support and advice this year but that's what is so good about pet forums.

x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I would love homemade stuff. I am just not any good any making things so my gift will not be so unique x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

If whoever got me does knitting or crochet I'd be over the moon! Unfortunately I cannot do either


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow I haven't been around for a couple of days and this thread has really been busy. 
I have enjoyed every PF SS I have been involved in sadly I can't for the life of me remember who we recieved our gifts from, but they were and still are thoroughly enjoyed. 
I am looking forward to looking for pressies for cats and slaves roll on Christmas.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay! Yarn at the ready happy hookers!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Been a bit worried someone might not like something crocheted, but I think we'll be safe by the sounds of it


I'd be very happy to receive something made by you hookers


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Yay! Yarn at the ready happy hookers!


My hook is poised


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well whoever I get as my recipient will know I'm their SS…as a total amateur hooker, granny square coasters are my speciality lol!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well whoever I get as my recipient will know I'm their SS…as a total amateur hooker, granny square coasters are my speciality lol!!
> View attachment 241913


 Aww gorgeous! I still haven't finished Annelis' sunburst granny square blanket!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Well whoever I get as my recipient will know I'm their SS…as a total amateur hooker, granny square coasters are my speciality lol!!
> View attachment 241913


They are fantastic!!

I think I'm going to have to start up a new hobby


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Aww gorgeous! I still haven't finished Annelis' sunburst granny square blanket!


Ooh another drinks mat maker!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh another drinks mat maker!!!


 Oh yes! I cannot make a normal square, but I can do those! 









Stripes seem to be my speciality, but I might need to switch it up a bit!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Susan M said:


> Oh yes! I cannot make a normal square, but I can do those!
> View attachment 241914
> 
> 
> Stripes seem to be my speciality, but I might need to switch it up a bit!


Where can I learn to do these?! Is there a good recommended starter kit?:Bag These are incredible!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Where can I learn to do these?! Is there a good recommended starter kit?:Bag These are incredible!


I'm sure Susan will be able to tell you where she got her pattern from but if you are going to give it a bash you should check out our "Purrrrjects" thread, lots of advice, encouragement and inspiration to be found there!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrrrr-jects-crochet-knitting-and-crafting-projects.398582/


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> If whoever got me does knitting or crochet I'd be over the moon! Unfortunately I cannot do either





sarahecp said:


> I'd be very happy to receive something made by you hookers


hookers rock ! Vv happy here to Oscar loves a woolly snuggle as my ebay boden (sooooooooo no longer mine) pully testifies too lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Where can I learn to do these?! Is there a good recommended starter kit?:Bag These are incredible!


http://www.stitchcraftcreate.co.uk/...gclid=CKKM54G8uMcCFasEwwodHrUNPw#.VdY0aEtG5Zg

I just bought a couple of books (actually a children's learn to crochet book is a good start, I had a vintage ladybird but this looks good)

http://www.lovecrochet.com/my-first...pping&utm_campaign=UK&currency=GBP&sku=BSP135

Then I googled learn to crochet on internet..

and asked lots of questions on the cat crafters thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/purrrrr-jects-crochet-knitting-and-crafting-projects.398582/

Ooh and just found this..

https://wordery.com/granny-squares-...JqNmppSnc9PQ&gclid=CNHF3d68uMcCFUcTwwod1_cPVA

There are a few of us who have only just begun..


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> http://www.stitchcraftcreate.co.uk/...gclid=CKKM54G8uMcCFasEwwodHrUNPw#.VdY0aEtG5Zg
> 
> I just bought a couple of books (actually a children's learn to crochet book is a good start, I had a vintage ladybird but this looks good)
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you!! 

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

You hookers do make some really beautiful things 

I've recently tried my hand at crochet and it isn't going too well, in fact not well at all 

I don't know my doubles from my trebles and probably have made it up as I've gone along lol

You'll be pleased to know that if I'm your SS you will not be getting one of these!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> You hookers do make some really beautiful things
> 
> I've recently tried my hand at crochet and it isn't going too well, in fact not well at all
> 
> ...


I'll take Seb Hun! Not too fussed if you send him minus the err Bonnet??? Lol! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> You hookers do make some really beautiful things
> 
> I've recently tried my hand at crochet and it isn't going too well, in fact not well at all
> 
> ...


Haha that pic of Seb really cracks me up, I love his wonky bonnet and pink is definitely his colour!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I'll take Seb Hun! Not too fussed if you send him minus the err Bonnet??? Lol! xxx


You'll soon send him back when he starts leading Liddy astray lol  



JaimeandBree said:


> Haha that pic of Seb really cracks me up, I love his wonky bonnet and pink is definitely his colour!


He looks so pretty in pink


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> You hookers do make some really beautiful things
> 
> I've recently tried my hand at crochet and it isn't going too well, in fact not well at all
> 
> ...


As you can see @sarahecp Milo is very fond of Seb in his pink bonnet!! :Happy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Yay! Yarn at the ready happy hookers!


...and just like that, the thread suddenly veers into the Sewho red light district...


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Where can I learn to do these?! Is there a good recommended starter kit?:Bag These are incredible!


 YouTube! I can't read a pattern I learn from videos lol!



Jesthar said:


> ...and just like that, the thread suddenly veers into the Sewho red light district...


 @JaimeandBree 's fault, pretty sure she came up with that one


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

loroll1991 said:


> As you can see @sarahecp Milo is very fond of Seb in his pink bonnet!! :Happy


The gorgeous Milo best pack his bags, I'm on my way to collect him


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't knit or crochet to save my life. Nor am I that good a baker. 

So sadly whoever gets me will be getting bought goodies!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jellypi3 said:


> I can't knit or crochet to save my life. Nor am I that good a baker.
> 
> So sadly whoever gets me will be getting bought goodies!


There's nothing sad about it  I am quite sure you will put just as much thought and love into your parcel. I'm getting fidgety I need to know who I've got pretty quick . Get a move on @huckybuck showing this much restraint is killing me lol


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

This is Tipsy-Lou here hijacking mums phone for a minute. Mum is such a bah humbug that she doesn't normally join in SS not even in work, I am taking a stand this year as I was sad I missed out on all the fun last year. I promise to give mum a nudge once a week to post and will learn crochet if my chubby paws allow if that helps. I have voted on behalf of mum I am sure she won't mind I went for the £20 option.

Purrs and headbutts Tipsy x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> The gorgeous Milo best pack his bags, I'm on my way to collect him


Tehehehe!! We might cross paths @sarahecp , Milo has already demanded I come and get the lovely Seb from you


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok so I have to admit i haven't read all of the pages yet, I'm on 5. But just a quick question - I'm sure the rules will be up once organised. But I'm slightly confused. Do we buy things for everyone's cat who is participating? Or is it just for one or two indivuals? Thanks


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I couldn't wait, I just bought my first SS presents he he he. And I am seriously considering learning to crochet. This is from a person who can just about manage to sew a button on and uses Wonderweb on most other things!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> YouTube! I can't read a pattern I learn from videos lol!
> 
> @JaimeandBree 's fault, pretty sure she came up with that one


I'm passing the buck to @idris on this one, it came from a crochet book she had called the happy hooker. Though I'll admit I did kinda run with it...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Ok so I have to admit i haven't read all of the pages yet, I'm on 5. But just a quick question - I'm sure the rules will be up once organised. But I'm slightly confused. Do we buy things for everyone's cat who is participating? Or is it just for one or two indivuals? Thanks


Everyone's name goes into a proverbial hat and you get one pf household to buy for . It's looking like you will be able to have your name in twice and get two households to buy for. It's also looking like there will be two spending options, so there is likely to be a £10 hat for names and a £20 hat for names. Hope this helps


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Ok so I have to admit i haven't read all of the pages yet, I'm on 5. But just a quick question - I'm sure the rules will be up once organised. But I'm slightly confused. Do we buy things for everyone's cat who is participating? Or is it just for one or two indivuals? Thanks


No not everyone lol! You will get the option of whether to send one or two parcels out, it is a lucky dip as to who you get drawn with, you will then receive the same number of parcels back in return, again a lucky dip as to who gets you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> There's nothing sad about it  I am quite sure you will put just as much thought and love into your parcel. I'm getting fidgety I need to know who I've got pretty quick . Get a move on @huckybuck showing this much restraint is killing me lol


I will get the sign up thread started soon, I promise Doris!!! Want to get the photo comp over and done with (and the caption comp) and then we're off!!



KCTT said:


> This is Tipsy-Lou here hijacking mums phone for a minute. Mum is such a bah humbug that she doesn't normally join in SS not even in work, I am taking a stand this year as I was sad I missed out on all the fun last year. I promise to give mum a nudge once a week to post and will learn crochet if my chubby paws allow if that helps. I have voted on behalf of mum I am sure she won't mind I went for the £20 option.
> 
> Purrs and headbutts Tipsy x


Hello lovely Tipsy, wonderful to see you!!! We'd be very happy to have you as an SS (keep nudging Mum) and if learn you do to crochet, well that would be amazing!!



Blue-BearUK said:


> Ok so I have to admit i haven't read all of the pages yet, I'm on 5. But just a quick question - I'm sure the rules will be up once organised. But I'm slightly confused. Do we buy things for everyone's cat who is participating? Or is it just for one or two indivuals? Thanks


You'll get the option to buy for 1 household or 2 (whether that is 1 cat or multi is the luck of the draw) and receive the same no of parcels in return. There will be the option to do £10 parcels, £20 parcels or 1 of each.



Ali71 said:


> Well I couldn't wait, I just bought my first SS presents he he he. And I am seriously considering learning to crochet. This is from a person who can just about manage to sew a button on and uses Wonderweb on most other things!


Ooh another hooker!! Don't worry I can't sew or knit or even iron lol but I have managed to learn a little crochet.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> No not everyone lol! You will get the option of whether to send one or two parcels out, it is a lucky dip as to who you get drawn with, you will then receive the same number of parcels back in return, again a lucky dip as to who gets you


Oh phew!! Lol. I was panicking for a second thinking is it everyone? I won't be able to afford that lol. I've never understood the concept of secret Santa. Now I do.. 
Thanks  will be fun


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Not sure if I've mentioned this site before but https://www.ravelry.com/account/login is a great site for free patterns for both knitting and crocheting, some aren't free, but there are a lot that are, there are some fantastic patterns from amateur people who are kind enough to share their knowledge and experience. I've lost many a happy hour sorting through what I'd like to make. You do have to register, but it's free. 

I think that joining this SS is going to be good for me, I'm already looking for things and have a few ideas for whoever I get.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

So now we have Christmas sorted what about halloween


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> So now we have Christmas sorted what about halloween


Oooh off to browse witches and wizards outfits for the HBs….


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my!!!! Look at Seb in his little bonnet!!!!!!! Hahaha!  @sarahecp Bless him!!! So cute!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> So now we have Christmas sorted what about halloween





huckybuck said:


> Oooh off to browse witches and wizards outfits for the HBs….


J&B have Hallow'een collars


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> J&B have Hallow'een collars
> View attachment 241997


Awwww they are dead cute! Lol! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> J&B have Hallow'een collars
> View attachment 241997


I love those collar :Happy :Happy

Don't forget we want pics and lots of them of the gorgeous Jaime and Bree wearing those at Halloween


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I love those collar :Happy :Happy
> 
> Don't forget we want pics and lots of them of the gorgeous Jaime and Bree wearing those at Halloween


I'll try, it's quite difficult to get pictures of them where the collars are clearly on show!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Love love love Seb in his bonnet...made me laugh out loud!!!

I feel SS will be like the Christmas mysteriously depleting goodie cupboard in our house. I will end up buying everything at least twice. Our first SS gift didn't make it out of it's cellophane before Blue pounced. I has to wrestle the wrapper off and both were going wild for it. At least its a popular choice but we take no responsibility for any kitty scrapping or squabbling on Christmas morning if you get our parcel! x

Cant wait for the Halloween pics.....


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

ooh I'd love to get involved in this


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Off to get the crochet hooks out  I think we should have a Halloween fancy dress thread too  Love Halloween!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> Off to get the crochet hooks out  I think we should have a Halloween fancy dress thread too  Love Halloween!


The HBs are so up for this!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I will start a proper join up thread in a few days time so if any one has any other ideas of what we should change/add/do differently please speak up.
> 
> Going by the poll it looks as if we should perhaps to 2 options..a £10 one and a £20 one. What does everyone think?


Sounds good


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sorry guys, much as I love Secret Santa, I am not participating this year.
I simply cannot afford it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> Sorry guys, much as I love Secret Santa, I am not participating this year.
> I simply cannot afford it.


Really understand that  I hope your husband finds a job soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I also wish for some good luck to come for your OH I know you are having a worrying time Hun and hope it all turns around for you soon. Did nothing come of the hospital job? Sending hugs. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Totally understand JKF but sad that you won't be taking part of course…really hope luck falls your way and you can come back in again next year xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww sorry to hear that JK  I loved your gift last year. Hope things get better soon


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Sorry guys, much as I love Secret Santa, I am not participating this year.
> I simply cannot afford it.


I'm sorry hun, but completely understand.

Keeping everything crossed things start to look up really soon xx


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in for 20 or so pounds because postage is so expensive that it's sad when postage costs more than the gift! I don't want anyone to feel left out though so 2 options should keep everyone happy hopefully!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

pipje said:


> I'm in for 20 or so pounds because postage is so expensive that it's sad when postage costs more than the gift! I don't want anyone to feel left out though so 2 options should keep everyone happy hopefully!


It is expensive but don't use Royal Mail - Hermes can be half the price and there are other courier firms. Someone else mentioned Hermes last year and I tried them and wouldn't use Royal Mail again now for parcels.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Crikey - leave you lot alone for two minutes and suddenly it is Halloween and Christmas all together!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

pipje said:


> I'm in for 20 or so pounds because postage is so expensive that it's sad when postage costs more than the gift! I don't want anyone to feel left out though so 2 options should keep everyone happy hopefully!


I have the same issue. Shipping from Belgium is very expensive.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Quick question for the regular SS members…

I am thinking of setting the join up date to a minimum of 3 months posting on the forum (by the sign up of 1st Oct) so you would need to have joined on or before the 31st July 2015. Does this sound reasonable or should it be longer?

Equally I would like to have a minimum number of posts which could be either 50 or 100 what are your thoughts?

And I will be asking for the commitment of a minimum post of once a week.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think thats a good idea, maybe once everyone has 'checken in for SS' slaves could do a little bio and likes and dislikes of their little monsters?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've never done SS before, as I only joined in April 2015 (but I like to think I am quite regular as I spend most of my free time on here hahaha)!

I think it's a really good idea @huckybuck


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

**Joined in April 2015 - sorry, amended above!!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the minimum time and total posts is reasonable, and I love the idea of the little kitty bios 

Really need to get in the habit of posting more, I read most threads and am always lurking. I have loads of photos of Rex to share too (though none as good as the ones HB & co. take of their gorgeous fur-babies)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

So looking back at everyone who so far who has expressed an interest that's 1 member who would not be able to take part because their join date is after July 31st 
I know there has to be a cut off date .
Maybe one of the newer members could organise a secret Santa for people who join after the cut off. I don't like to think of anyone feeling left out. However measures need to be taken as despite valiant efforts in the past people have been let down by non regular members not posting the promised parcels. I think July 31st seems reasonable and 50 posts by October 1st


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> So looking back at everyone who so far who has expressed an interest that's 1 member who would not be able to take part because their join date is after July 31st
> I know there has to be a cut off date .
> Maybe one of the newer members could organise a secret Santa for people who join after the cut off. I don't like to think of anyone feeling left out. However measures need to be taken as despite valiant efforts in the past people have been let down by non regular members not posting the promised parcels. I think July 31st seems reasonable and 50 posts by October 1st


That's a brilliant idea @idris No one needs to be left out at all it's just takes a newbie with a bit of initiative and spirit to organise it!:Joyful xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy with whatever you decide @huckybuck xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Me too - will go with the flow.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy to go with flow as well:Cat


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sign up thread here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-for-cat-chat-sign-up-2015.407396/

Likes & dislikes thread here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Jellypi3 said:


> 128 days till Xmas!!! Can NOT wait!





huckybuck said:


> Well it's been started in Dog Chat..should we get it going here?
> 
> Please vote for your choice of budget and whether you think we should have 1 or 2 levels of budget?


Secret Santa time again! Comes around quickly 

I totally respect the new rules regarding posting every week and number of posts. I've done 3 Christmas's now I think but this year I'm leaving it to those dedicated to the forum as its only fair.

Enjoy and good luck HB!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Secret Santa time again! Comes around quickly
> 
> I totally respect the new rules regarding posting every week and number of posts. I've done 3 Christmas's now I think but this year I'm leaving it to those dedicated to the forum as its only fair.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck HB!


Hello stranger, nice to hear from you, everything OK?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Hello stranger, nice to hear from you, everything OK?


Everything is great, I don't really have a reason to why I've not been here much! I pop in and read threads though, so I keep an eye on you all  will try harder to post!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Everything is great, I don't really have a reason to why I've not been here much! I pop in and read threads though, so I keep an eye on you all  will try harder to post!


Yes please do, the Meezer thread has been far too quiet!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes please do, the Meezer thread has been far too quiet!


I popped In a few photos for you OR


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Secret Santa time again! Comes around quickly
> 
> I totally respect the new rules regarding posting every week and number of posts. I've done 3 Christmas's now I think but this year I'm leaving it to those dedicated to the forum as its only fair.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck HB!


Hello you  hope you and your gorgeous gang are well  I'm off for a nosey on the Meezer thread


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MollyMilo said:


> Secret Santa time again! Comes around quickly
> 
> I totally respect the new rules regarding posting every week and number of posts. I've done 3 Christmas's now I think but this year I'm leaving it to those dedicated to the forum as its only fair.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck HB!


That's really gracious of you MM and I hope you and the babies are healthy, well and happy. 
It would be lovely to catch up more often as we've missed you!!!


----------

